# Reflex sight suggestion



## Jarnhamar (30 Aug 2013)

Could someone recommend a good (wallet friendly) reflex sight kind of like the one below. It would be for a 12GA shotgun


----------



## acen (30 Aug 2013)

I've got a Burris Fastfire II and it fits the bill perfectly. Not a bad price, low optic height (which is great for a shotgun because of the existing comb of the stock), long battery life and self adjusting brightness. I've got one that lives on my CZ858 but it does just as well on my 870.


----------



## Mr. St-Cyr (17 Oct 2013)

A shotgun's recoil might bust the electronics in a ''wallet friendly'' reflex sight. I'd save up and get an aimpoint.


----------



## Mister Donut (17 Oct 2013)

I've heard people use the Bushnell TRS25 without any issues.  I just picked one up for my 870, but have yet to try it out, so I can't even speak about long term use, but it was $75 on sale at Cabela's so I grabbed one.


----------



## KevinB (18 Oct 2013)

Mr. St-Cyr said:
			
		

> A shotgun's recoil might bust the electronics in a ''wallet friendly'' reflex sight. I'd save up and get an aimpoint.



DITTO

Probably not what you want to here though...

I'd stay away from exposed emitter type sights on a Shotty -- Aimpoint T1 would be my humble recommendation...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Oct 2013)

KevinB said:
			
		

> DITTO
> 
> Probably not what you want to here though...
> 
> I'd stay away from exposed emitter type sights on a Shotty -- Aimpoint T1 would be my humble recommendation...



I have an EOTech (553 IIRC) on my KelTech KSG. Got well over a thousand rounds through it and no problems so far.

Some think the KSG has a more pronounced recoil than other guns, but I haven't really noticed.


----------



## KevinB (18 Oct 2013)

While I'm not the EO's biggest fan -- I think its the only other CCO of any note.

Other option is try one of the MRDS designed for pistols - like the Trijicon RMR or Leupold DeltaPoint.

My DeltaPoint has well over 3k 9mm rounds and around 1k .45 while mounted on the slide - which will givce a lot more G load than a Shotty.


----------



## NavyShooter (18 Oct 2013)

Don't waste your money on something cheap...if it's less than $100...expect to get less than 100 rounds out of it.

EOtech works, Aimpoint as well.  

NS


----------



## Mister Donut (18 Oct 2013)

hmmm....maybe I should take of the TRS25 and throw it on my 10/22 then and keep my Micro H1 for my 870.  At least the 10/22 won't abuse the Bushnell all that bad.


----------

